# Cape Horn 22os GPS anchor



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone running a trolling motor/gps anchor on a Cape Horn 22os? I'm in the research phase for now and probably won't upgrade for a while but curious to see what others are using.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/rhodan-trolling-motors-924548/

Still loving my Rhodan. Don’t think I’ve pulled my anchor out since I bought it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Joey!

I haven't forgotten about you, progress has been very slow with this boat. Right now I'm running a 600w garmin m-chirp that's not going to cut it out deep. Lot's of work/money ahead.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I talked to the guy that runs All Jack'd Up charters out of Perdido Key and he's running a 36v Ipilot with the 87" shaft (can't remember the poundage but I'm sure it's the max theye offer)on his 24OS and said it works great. Said it pulls out of the water when the seas get sporty due to the bow height but other than that no problem.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Good info, I have the 22OS also and want to get one installed.

Any recommendations on a quality installer??


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Some people on THT swear that the 24v Rhodan can hold a bigger boat.


https://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/1004460-24v-vs-36v-rhodan-sea-hunt-triton-240-a.html


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I think the 24v will work for us but i will keep doing research.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know much about chargers but I read good things about Trollbridge and Stealth. I did some paint magic and this is what im thinking for my future project with a 24v/72" motor. 2 group 31's in my console is doable.


----------



## bogey201 (Feb 3, 2016)

I just installed a Minn Kota Ulterra 80 with 60" shaft 24V on a 2012 20' cape last weekend. Install was pretty straight forward. Tested the deploy/stow functions on it and the 60" was good for me. With a 22' having deeper haul I would suggest at least the 72" shaft. All I have left is to finish up some wiring and install the charging system and it will be ready to put in the water for a real test. Was going to post some pics on here after it was finished.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

look forward to seeing the pics. thanks!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Xpac said:


> Don't know much about chargers but I read good things about Trollbridge and Stealth. I did some paint magic and this is what im thinking for my future project with a 24v/72" motor. 2 group 31's in my console is doable.





Your not going to be happy with that....I just tore a setup out of a Sportsman 227...


Come see me if you want to see and I'll explain the whole system.


In your drawing....You have no dedicated House battery....Your also depending on [Maybe?] a 50amp alt to charge 2 batteries that can be pulled down hard.


Will it charge them....Yes....But how far /long will you need to run the outboard to do so.....I bet they will never get a Full charge.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I can connect to the starter battery instead of the common connection of the switch. In that case, the diagram will be exactly what the charger manufacturer recommends. My F300UCA outputs 50A. I plan to have the batteries topped off before each trip. Realistically, we don't get out but once a month so charging on shore will not be an issue. We typically drop/move drop move... If we stay on a spot for an extended time, i will likely just throw out the anchor instead of pound the batteries for hours. Do you recommend a particular charger over the Trollbridge shown in my drawing?

Maybe I can swing by next time I'm in Pcola. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Rhodan on the way. Got a Guest 20A charger and all the wiring. Can’t wait!

Will likely need to design a bracket. Thinking 1” starboard with alum backing plate.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They’ll send you a quick connect bracket with the motor.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup. Hopefully a custom bracket won’t be necessary if I can mount it close enough to the edge. 

All I need is a pair of batteries and I’m set......and some free time to install.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m very happy with my Rhodan so far. The control isn’t fancy but work perfectly. Remember to unplug your motor before charging the batteries. They claim it could screw up the motherboard in the motor controls.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Will do. Using a 50A breaker/switch and will unplug/remove the motor after a trip.

thanks Joey!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is how mine is setup, I just use the switch to shut it off when I am done using it. You can get everything off amazon, I like the bluesea breakers all stainless/waterproof.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> This is how mine is setup, I just use the switch to shut it off when I am done using it. You can get everything off amazon, I like the bluesea breakers all stainless/waterproof.


Very clean install. Looks good.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx Joey, X-Shark did the setup and install. It has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx, this will change your fishing for ever! I know you are excited. I want to see your results because I am getting the bigger boat syndrome illness. I don't want to get anything bigger then a 21/22ft boat and it will have to have an i-pilot but I want to be able to get away with a 72"-24v system. Good luck take lots of pictures.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

We are definitely excited. Hopefully starting the install this weekend, at least the wiring. Will take plenty of pics.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Most of the electrical work is done. Did a test fit and it looks like this is the best spot without having to remove the anchor light and cleat. I’m thinking a piece of 1” starboard for a bracket to get a little better clearance. Any cons to having off center like this?

I can open the anchor and cooler doors in this location (slightly adjusted from the picture) but the puck will only have 2 bolts through the deck which means a need a bracket.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out this install.

https://youtu.be/01HOo0IQIp4?t=122


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

that's cool! thanks for the video!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing if the thickness of the base plate(s) is right, you can use the rail as a base to support the head of the troller.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

You may want to consider using an aluminum plate rather than starboard. Years ago when mounting one to a large skiff, I found that starboard had too much flex to it for my liking.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Roger that, I'm getting a 1/2 plate and fabricating myself a good solid mount. This will allow me to rout it similar to the video posted by kanaka. The puck have to be fastened to the aluminum with no thru hull bolt to get it far forward enough. Seems to be plenty of these installs out there. Should be a fun project.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Need some paint advice for the aluminum bracket. Several coats of self etching primer first but what should I use after? I'd like it white and maybe a few coats of clear coat on top but not sure what to use in between. Top side paint?

thanks gents!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Line-X?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

that's an option. thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Was gonna say 2 part epoxy paint but I can't find the pint kits anywhere. 

Pretty sure you don't want to deal with a quart+ of paint.

ETA Maybe polyurethane? Roll it on vs spray but still have the isocyanates to deal with regardless.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Xpac said:


> Most of the electrical work is done. Did a test fit and it looks like this is the best spot without having to remove the anchor light and cleat. I’m thinking a piece of 1” starboard for a bracket to get a little better clearance. Any cons to having off center like this?
> 
> I can open the anchor and cooler doors in this location (slightly adjusted from the picture) but the puck will only have 2 bolts through the deck which means a need a bracket.


 No cons for the angled mount as the Rhodan will have to be calibrated to line up withe the keel anyway when you set it up for the first time. Mine is mounted just like that but on the port side of my 23 ProLine. Been running it 2 yrs.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Built a mockup, used a big C-clamp to hold it in place and mounted the motor on it with about 2" clearance of the shaft. The cardboard represents my 8x12 1/4" backing plate. The other 2 fasteners will have the washer only. Hopefully it works.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good to see ya today Paco. Holler sometime.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Good to see you too. Let’s kill some crappie sometime!


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

make sure to get a ram mount to hold the trolling motor head in place while driving from place to place. All the bouncing will loosen connections etc. 
https://www.amazon.com/RAM-108-1-Trolling-Stabilizer-Double-Socket/dp/B001ASNTWW/ref=asc_df_B001ASNTWW/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309819417245&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11290288485195387567&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9027718&hvtargid=pla-569903584490&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=62061529859&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=309819417245&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11290288485195387567&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9027718&hvtargid=pla-569903584490


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Roger that. I changed the mounting location and direction from a previous post so the motor will run along the starboard side grab rail. The mount I designed accounts for the motor head supported by the ram mount. No doubt, I wouldn't want that thing banging around.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Cut the aluminum and started drilling the fastener holes. Did a single coat test of the self etching Rustoleum primer and it's quite strong. Plan to coat it several more times before using a white enamel/clear coat later.

Any recommendations for sealant between the hull and the aluminum plate? The part of the hull is textured and I'm not sure if I want a strong adhesive like 4200 in case I want to remove it one day.

I plan to use 4200 below with the backing plate but I'm not sure if I should get the sealant on the fasteners. Since there will be dissimilar metal contact, I'm thinking marine anti-seize for wet installing the fasteners. Any thoughts?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, I need to get a picture of it at the mounting location. It places the motor in a really good position. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Fishing will never be the same again!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Everything done except for the batteries which are on order. Sanded the bracket then used self etching primer. Sanded/painted over and over again with the white enamel then sprayed a few coats of clear enamel. Seems to be solid. May have to touch it up from time to time since I'm storing the motor off the boat.

Used 4200 for the bracket and the backing plate and marine anti-seize for all the fasteners then a shot of corrosion-x on the fastener heads. As you can see it was messy on the bottom side. That stuff gets everywhere no matter how careful you try to be. 

Sorry for the sideways pics. They're normal in my desktop folder so not sure what's up. 

I have the plywood template if someone with a 22os wants it. Hope to test it in a week or so when the batteries get here.

thanks for all the pointers everyone!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

BAD ASS DUDE!!!, save that template and do a bunch of plates, line-x them and sell it as a kit!!!!!! Looks super clean install.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Brother. Like Charlie said, fishing won’t be the same.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah use anchor for emergency only.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Charger and breaker/switch.

There's a nice little compartment inside the console for the batteries. Fastened the battery trays and ran the cables so it will be a quickie hookup later.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Now if this damn wind will stop and we can get out!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Went for a test run and tried to find a few triggers yesterday. Fished a few spots out to 12 miles and the bit was dead for us. Marked a lot of fish and only caught a nice mango and nice spade fish. 

The Rhodan was amazing!!!

There's no doubt the 24v/72" is more than enough power for my sized boat. One of the stops I mistakenly left the engine in forward idle and the Rhodan overpowered it easily and swung the boat around. At the end of the day I connected the charger and 2 hours later the batteries were fully charged and in maintain mode so i don't think i even touched the battery capacity after 2 hours of use.

Can't wait to get back out when the fish are hungry!

A thick fog bank rolled up on us on the way in. We cruised at a fast idle for about 5 miles. Radar will be on the future list.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You are set now dude!! Fishing just got 10x more fun. That 72" 24v info is good to know.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Update: Ran her hard this weekend. Went to the edge and it held me on several spots for at least 4 hours and did great! The charger filled the batteries back up through the night. Only brought home 6 mingo and a king but it was a great test.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Xpac what gauge wire did you use?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

i used 6awg


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok finally took some more pictures, I followed what Xpac did on the plate. But used 304L ss plate.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Man that looks great! The plate is solid and really like the switch box.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx dude, the switch box makes it super easy. Super happy with the Rhodan.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks good Charlie.....I'm doing a 36V ......87in Rodan w/ Lithem 36V battery here now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome, one day when the price goes down I will get a Lithium battery.


----------

